# Winter on fire - Ukraine's fight for freedom. Netflix.



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

It's new and very informative. However it is in subtitles because they all speak in Russian. Enjoy.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Is this a documentary? Or some white washed stuff? Work 3rd shift and always looking for something of value to watch in the middle of the night on the weekends. Prefer facts to fiction. Always on the lookout for good movies, we have netfliks and huluplus.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

It is allegedly a documentary. It had some sad scenes with people being shot at in the beginning. The beginning is about how it all started, with a fixed election. Then they keep the same guy from the rigged election. He publicly states he wanted to be a European Union state, but secretly negotiates with Russia. Mainly the kids are concerned with their future. They say it is a major step backwards to their grandparents times.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Many sides in the Ukraine. Kind of like the issue of the Sudetenland in Czechoslovakia before WW2.


----------



## Not Crazy Yet (Nov 11, 2012)

I actually just watched this the other day, really good documentary. Very graphic at times, so I advise some viewer discretion. While I was watching, I was thinking if that would happen in The United States any time soon? I don't think it would. We're in a bad place, but I don't think we're so bad that we would have violent confrontations like that with the government. This may sound like a generalization, but I think Americans (liberty loving Americans that is) are level headed. We don't take to the streets with Molotov cocktails the second something doesn't go our way. That being said, I can certainly see it happening at some point, just not now. Then again, if something were to happen that impeded my rights, I would certainly not taking it lying down.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Camel923 said:


> Many sides in the Ukraine. Kind of like the issue of the Sudetenland in Czechoslovakia before WW2.


I've learned from a friend who visits that area that the people don't appreciate their country being referred to as "the" Ukraine because it reminds them of when they were part of the Soviet Union.

*The more you know!* :encouragement:


----------

